# Audi Allroad Control Arm Replacement Kits



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

Discriminating Allroad car owners want control arms that last. Blauparts® carries control arms that have been manufactured by OEM quality TUV/ISO 9001/TS16949 certified manufacturers. We are confident that our customers will be pleased with the quality and durability of our complete BLAU® Allroad control arm kits. BLAU® front Audi Allroad control arm kits come with our limited lifetime warranty along with a 30 day money back guarantee if you are not completely satisfied. 

Replacing Audi Allroad control arms one by one often costs more money in the long run. You'll save on installation costs when replacing all of your Audi Allroad control arms at once. If some of the control arms are on their way out, the others aren't far behind. You're better off getting the job done right the first time. Save hundreds of dollars by replacing all of your Audi Allroad control arms, tie rod ends, sway bar links, and hardware with our convenient updated kit! In the event of an Audi Allroad control arm failure, look to the nation's leading Audi Allroad control arm specialist for the solution! 

Related Information 
Front Audi Allroad Control Arm Set-Up 
Importance Of Correct Allroad Control Arm Repair 

 


*Special Overstock Price Limited To Stock On Hand* 

3 Kit Options - Per customer requests, we offer this kit with two tie rod end options. Choose our base kit or the enhanced kit and either the updated OEM style tie rod ends or the Meyle improved tie rod ends. 

Product Detail and Pricing 
Audi Allroad Control Arm Kit - Base Kit with Updated OEM Style Tie Rod Ends 
Audi Allroad Control Arm Kit - Base Kit with Meyle Improved Tie Rod Ends 
Audi Allroad Control Arm Kit - Enhanced Kit with Meyle Improved Tie Rod Ends 

BLAU® Allroad Control Arm Kits fit the following applications: 
2001-2004 allroad w/ 2.7L > Up to Vin 091000 
2004-2004 allroad w/ 4.2L > Up to Vin 091000 










*Audi Parts Department*


blauparts review, audi allroad control arms, allroad control arms, allroad control arm kit 
Audi Allroad Control Arm Replacement Kits


----------

